# How often do you empty your lint trap?



## TaraD. (Nov 12, 2005)

How often do you really empty the lint trap in your dryer? I was talking to my mother-in-law today, saying that my husband usually washes our clothes and I hang them up when they are dry. I mentioned that he's a clothes washing pro, as he empties the lint trap on the dryer (unfortunately we don't have our clothes line up yet) every time he does the laundry, and I forget to do it sometimes. Based on her reaction, I felt like I had committed the carnal sin of "good house-keeping" and home safety!







So, does everyone empty the lint trap every time? Am I a slacker?


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

OH, yes! If you don't your dryer could overheat and start a fire. I know from experience, as







: it happened to me in high school and two fire depts came to my parents' house to put out our dyrer fire!

I swear I'm not a







!


----------



## zeldabee (Aug 23, 2004)

I empty it every time, but sometimes skip it if there's not enough lint there to grab.


----------



## Iris' Mom (Aug 3, 2007)

Yes, every time, although sometimes I get a very disappointing take.


----------



## Sage_SS (Jun 1, 2007)

Yup, everytime.


----------



## hockeywoman (Nov 6, 2007)

Yup, everytime. Except if I do something heavy lint I'll empty it twice during the load


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I empty it every single load. I'm afraid it will start a fire if I don't!


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie* 
I empty it every single load. I'm afraid it will start a fire if I don't!









: Me too.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I empty it every time too, I just keep a small trashcan in the laundry room next to the dryer. Otherwise I would let it go for far too long!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
I empty it every time, but sometimes skip it if there's not enough lint there to grab.









:


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Every time, with a garbage can right there.

If the risk of fire doesn't motivate you, then how about this... a dryer with a full lint trap will take longer to dry a load of clothes than one with an empty trap (thereby wasting energy and money). I know that my (new) dryer started taking longer and longer to dry the clothes, and I couldn't figure it out... finally realized that we hadn't replaced the vent hose when we replaced the dryer, and it was full of lint (major fire hazard).


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Another vote for every time.


----------



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

I do everytime, but occassionally I forget


----------



## Kirsten (Mar 19, 2002)

I do every second or third load, unless I've just dried towels or flannel sheets - I do every time then.

Dh empties it every time.


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

Everytime without fail! Friends of ours lost there home due to a lint trap fire. They had a laundry shoot and I guess that also led to there being more destruction of there home.


----------



## moon child (Aug 27, 2002)

I can't say I check it everytime, because I do forget now and then. But it is cleaned about 4 times for every 5 loads.


----------



## kellid (Feb 21, 2006)

I do it when it needs it.......which is almost everytime


----------



## rsps (Nov 20, 2001)

ours is right at the front by the door, so it's a no brainer to clean it every time.


----------



## TaraD. (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirsten* 
I do every second or third load, unless I've just dried towels or flannel sheets - I do every time then.

Dh empties it every time.

Yep, that's usually me too! Although, now I realize that maybe DH isn't being overly obsessive about cleaning the filter every time (and maybe my MIL was right). I guess I'll have to start remembering to do it every time too!







:


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Every time! Sure it lessens the fire hazard, but it's also SO much more efficient!


----------



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

Every single time, sometimes during the load itself, and then again at the end depending on the load.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hockeywoman* 
Yup, everytime. Except if I do something heavy lint I'll empty it twice during the load

















Because I've got 3 pets, my stuff is always very linty and furry, so emptying the lint screen partway through the drying cycle gets more of it off our clothes. It's almost embarrasing, what comes up in the lint screen after only 10-15 minutes of drying time.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

in our old house i wouldn't do it everytime because you had to pull this sleeve thing out to get it so i would forget sometimes. In our new house the lint trap is right there as soon as i open the dryer door i see it!


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WeasleyMum* 







Because I've got 3 pets, my stuff is always very linty and furry, so emptying the lint screen partway through the drying cycle gets more of it off our clothes. It's almost embarrasing, what comes up in the lint screen after only 10-15 minutes of drying time.









:

we have four furry animals here. I also found that less fleece and more cotton means less hair on clothes and I do not have to use a lint roller before I put any clothes on.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

Yep, i do it everytime. Ours is also in front so its right in my face as i'm putting in the clothes. I also heard it helps clothes dry faster when its cleared, dunno if thats true, but i'm scared of fires so thats the main reason i do it.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I do it every time. My DH's boss volunteers with the Red Cross and says there are many fires started by dryers. Also, if you use dryer sheets, your lint trap can be blocked even when it looks clean. I don't use dryer sheets but just wanted to let people know that if they do, you should wash them until water passes through, often.


----------



## lucyem (Apr 30, 2005)

I always clean it before every use. Habit picked up from years at the laundry mat. If the lint filter is full it limits how well things dry supposedly. Not sure how true that is but when spending all that time & money for dryer use you tend to go for any advantage you can get to dry things quicker and get home


----------



## Mrs-Mama (Jul 2, 2007)

I check it every time, empty it most of the time (if there's enough, like PPs have said).


----------



## swellmomma (Jan 1, 2004)

Everytime! It works so much better, plus if I do it everytime I can keep the "good" lint that doesn't have bit of paper etc in it to make lint clay for the kids. Now the hose is another story, I have neve rcleaned that I have been here 5.5 years







Hmmm that may be my next "project"


----------



## spmamma (Sep 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
I empty it every time, but sometimes skip it if there's not enough lint there to grab.









:


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I always empty it. Saves time and energy.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

Always. With every load. If I ever had a fire because of my dryer, my landlord would put us out on the street, since it's in my lease that I can't have the dryer. So I gotta be real careful. DH sometimes forgets and I'm always on his case about it.


----------



## tresleo (Mar 15, 2004)

Every. single. time.

This is one thing I am pretty anal about. I don't even run the dryer at night, in case its starts a fire.


----------



## CariOfOz (Jun 30, 2005)

*almost* every time, I always check it though, but if there's not very much there I'll sometimes leave it till before the next load.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

Definitely every time. I empty it when I empty the dryer, and I check it before I put a load of clothes in just to be safe. And I also won't run the dryer while we're sleeping or out of the house. Just too big of a risk. I'm sure the chance of a fire is small, but the consequences of having one would be huge, and that's not a risk I want to take!


----------



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

I try to do it everytime but sometimes I forget. As far as fires, there was one in town yesterday from a dryer!


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

and there was only a tiny handful in there! (I have 2 dogs and one is a Husky who leaves incredible amounts of shedded fur on the laminate everyday. My vacuum is fun to watch with the cyclone furball in there everytime I vacuum.)

I clean the lint trap every time I use the dryer.

I read about fires and inefficiency so I bought a special brush and I cleaned out the dryer duct and there was hardly any lint there at all!?! I was lead to believe it would be chock full of lint eh?

Now my dryer vents to the outside in a straight line of about 1 feet so perhaps that is why I had no heavy buildup after 8 years. I do see some lint on the mulch in the courtyard where the air ultimately escapes from the vent.

Sincerely,
Debra who recommends not talking about housekeeping to others


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

every time, im not leaving anything to chance when it comes to fires


----------



## tracyhos (Aug 27, 2005)

I try to remember to check it everytime. It is a fire hazard if too much gets built up in it, I think. Plus I think, it makes your dryer run longer if the trap is all clogged up with lint.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I try to remember every time. I didn't realize that it could cause fires though! I just thought it made the dryer run longer.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Everytime I take the dry clothes out I am anal about emptying it out. I am terrified of fires. In the last 2 years, my computer, vacuum, BABY SWING with dd in it, toaster oven, oven, and a few other appliances caught on fire. So yes, I am very careful about emptying it.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I empty my lint trap every single time I use the dryer.


----------



## camotyka (Jul 21, 2004)

Every to every other time. I've found the lint comes off the trap easier if I have 2 layers.


----------



## starling&diesel (Nov 24, 2007)

Every time ... and the bonus is that I get a bizarre sense of satisfaction from it. Oh, and I have a small plastic garbage bag hanging on the back of the door for easy disposal of said lint bunny. When the bag's full, dump the whole shebang and put up a new bag.


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Every time, with a garbage can right there.

If the risk of fire doesn't motivate you, then how about this... a dryer with a full lint trap will take longer to dry a load of clothes than one with an empty trap (thereby wasting energy and money). I know that my (new) dryer started taking longer and longer to dry the clothes, and I couldn't figure it out... finally realized that we hadn't replaced the vent hose when we replaced the dryer, and it was full of lint (major fire hazard).

Thanks for the reminder about the vent hose. I do clean the trap every time but we've had our dryer for several years and have never replaced the vent hose







We're going to be at Sears tomorrow - that is going on my list!


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

every time here too.... and I keep the lint to stuff couch pillows with







makes a very cozy pillow!


----------



## Logan's Mom (Mar 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zeldabee* 
I empty it every time, but sometimes skip it if there's not enough lint there to grab.









:


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Every time I use the dryer.


----------



## LeahC (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie* 
I empty it every single load. I'm afraid it will start a fire if I don't!









:


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I empty it every time.


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I am the one in minority here who doesn't do it every single time.







: 99% of the time, there isn't enough to pull off so I do it about every two to three loads. I didn't even know I was supposed to do it that often







Thanks for educating me!


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Canadianmommax3* 
in our old house i wouldn't do it everytime because you had to pull this sleeve thing out to get it so i would forget sometimes. In our new house the lint trap is right there as soon as i open the dryer door i see it!

i used to frget a lot but now that its right there normally i notice and check!


----------



## RedAnt (May 5, 2005)

Every time & during the load too, if I'm drying flannel or other high lint producers. The lint goes into my compost bin.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

Everytime we use it.......if we have to restart a load cause it wasnt finished, we empty it again. We also once every 6 months, pull the vent hose off the wall and clean that out too.


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

I empty the lint trap everytime...funny (well, actually it could have been not-so-funny)
I made DH a very detailed list on how to handle all the laundry after my UC. I wrote every detail for every load and emptying the lint trap was part of the directions for each load. Keep in mind, there was a lot of laundry including many blankets, towels, 2 sleeping bags, plus all the mama cloths, cloth diapers, etc. So about 4-5 days post partum I ventured into the basement to see how it was holding up with DH in charge, and found out he hadn't emptied the lint trap, not even once.!!! No wonder he kept talking about how stuff wasn't washing well. You can imagine there was a lot of stuff that needed to be caught in the tap such as aftermath from the birth, if you KWIM!!!! just thought I'd share


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Every time. I use the lint as a fire starter in the wood burning stove. If you saw how fast it goes up in flames, you'd be triple checking that you clean it every time. Lint is so incredibly flammable.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm another one who empties mine every time I dry a load. My dryer beeps at me if I don't lol.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

We empty the lint trap with every load, but I've never emptied the vent hose. Ummm, how do I even do that?







:


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

Everytime here also. I'm so paranoid about it catching on fire.


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Every single time, my grandma didn't and her dryer caught on fire.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I empty it every time too, I just keep a small trashcan in the laundry room next to the dryer. Otherwise I would let it go for far too long!

Yup, that.


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
We empty the lint trap with every load, but I've never emptied the vent hose. Ummm, how do I even do that?







:

with a screwdriver because there is usually a gasket (a metal ring thing) that holds the hose onto your dryer.

I cleaned mine out after 8 years and there was only a tiny handful there. Maybe that's because I clean the lint trap on top of my dryer everytime?

I did read about an apt fire in Philly and they had a laundromat on premises. Apparently they hadn't cleaned out the lint in 26 years!?!

You can buy special brushes to clean out the hose. In my house the dryer vents to the outside through one wall so our hose is rather short and it's very easy to clean.

http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Clothes-Dryer-Vent

Sincerely,
Debra


----------



## polyhymnia (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Every time, with a garbage can right there.

If the risk of fire doesn't motivate you, then how about this... a dryer with a full lint trap will take longer to dry a load of clothes than one with an empty trap (thereby wasting energy and money). I know that my (new) dryer started taking longer and longer to dry the clothes, and I couldn't figure it out... finally realized that we hadn't replaced the vent hose when we replaced the dryer, and it was full of lint (major fire hazard).

I think I need to do this - I'm noticing a load takes longer to dry than it used to. How do you clean out the vent hose? Or do you just replace it altogether? I am really clueless when it comes to this stuff!!


----------



## rrible (Feb 1, 2007)

every time... we live an apartment building with communal coin-operated machines... every so often there are anonymous, some more polite than other, notes on the dryers or in the common areas reminding us to empty the lint traps... so it's empty the lint trap or incur the wrath of the anonymous note writer.


----------



## jenerationx (Nov 3, 2006)

I clean it everytime unless it is not full at all. I also compost it.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

I'd forget or blow it off sometimes, but every time I open the dryer little DS is there to pull the lint screen out. Helpful little guy


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Every time as well.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuntLavender* 
with a screwdriver because there is usually a gasket (a metal ring thing) that holds the hose onto your dryer.

I cleaned mine out after 8 years and there was only a tiny handful there. Maybe that's because I clean the lint trap on top of my dryer everytime?

I did read about an apt fire in Philly and they had a laundromat on premises. Apparently they hadn't cleaned out the lint in 26 years!?!

You can buy special brushes to clean out the hose. In my house the dryer vents to the outside through one wall so our hose is rather short and it's very easy to clean.

http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Clothes-Dryer-Vent

Sincerely,
Debra

Thanks, Debra! I wasn't sure if I needed to buy a special brush or gadget or if I could just reach my hand in the hose.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I clean out the trap in the dryer every time I use it. I clean the vent that leads outside once a month. If you don't it gets really thick, air doesn't get out, and the clothes never dry.


----------



## AuntLavender (Apr 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *its_our_family* 
I clean the vent that leads outside once a month. If you don't it gets really thick, air doesn't get out, and the clothes never dry.

Mine is the same size as the silver flexible hose and I swear after 8 years there was no lint in there that people talk about? My house was built in 1981. Is your house older? Mine vents directly from the dryer to the wall so it doesn't have to travel. I've got a Kenmore Dryer if that matters. I am very curious about this.


----------

